# Flowering Anubias barteri



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Grown emersed 









Day 1 infloresce


















Day 2


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Awesome job. Are the plants potted in there?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes. I have them in cheap plastic Rubbermaid container s


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks great. What else do you have in there?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Great job! Next you should try getting two different Anubias to flower at the same time, so you can try and fertilize those flowers.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I was hoping to get seeds. There are other anubias in the setup, just no flowers on that one.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Back in 2010 Surick had quite the anubias farm going. He wrote up an excellent anubias tutorial on how to seed them and keep them.

Have a look through this thread from the beginning. I copied and pasted the page with the seeds and baby anubias for you to see.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/69991-my-collection-anubias-4.html


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

@Zapins Thank you. I'm subscribed to that thread. I was looking through it last night. It's a shame many of the photos are missing. I even noticed that on a few of my older threads, photos are gone. I'm usually pretty good about linking to a persistent location. Hmmm... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I moved this emersed tank to a new location in my fish room. I took the opportunity to give it a good clean ing.


















How often do you all add ferts and/or change the water?

Day 3


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Day 7


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Day 11








Starting to turn brown and dry out.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Day 38


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

It's crazy how long it takes for them to open and then how long they stay for.


----------

